# David Brown 990 Questions



## mooboy (Apr 30, 2011)

Considering buying a David Brown 990 tractor with loader. Price is right, but tractor has a few problems. With clutch pedal depressed, PTO grinds when lever is put into position. Is this normal? Also rear lift does not work but loader does. This tells me hydraulic pump is working but lift is the problem. Can anyone advise me if this tractor is worth $3,000?


----------



## BelarusBulldog (Feb 19, 2011)

mooboy said:


> Considering buying a David Brown 990 tractor with loader. Price is right, but tractor has a few problems. With clutch pedal depressed, PTO grinds when lever is put into position. Is this normal? Also rear lift does not work but loader does. This tells me hydraulic pump is working but lift is the problem. Can anyone advise me if this tractor is worth $3,000?


With the PTO grinding, the clutch or clutch stops may need to be adjusted. The rear lift not working, could be related to how the loader is hooked into the hydraulic system. Was the loader installed afterwards? Did the 3pt hitch work before loader install? Is this a private sale or from a dealer? Need more information and pictures to better advise you. Bye


----------



## caseman-d (Nov 29, 2003)

you can get replacement clutch from hy-cap. Had a guy replace one not to long ago. Not sure about the hydraulic problem. If it has good rubber it's probably worth the money.
caseman-d


----------



## prussell52 (Aug 31, 2014)

Just bought a darn nice 990 at auction in Okla, with bale buggy spears rigged to the 3pt. really good, but not all GREAT tires. Grill all there and hood, $2100


----------

